
Ask HN: What do you think of startup collecting data about scam/fraud/dispute? - NgoStudio
As an entrepreneur and occasional seller, I knew many risks associated with online buying&#x2F;selling. Although there are different measures to protect buyers if there were any wrongdoing or fraud, small and medium sellers are at disadvantage and often, they must write off the loss or pass it on to the next customers.<p>I believe the best way to balance out the table is collecting enough data so the risk can be evaluated in the future. My concern is whether people will appreciate the existence of such database and if there are other entrepreneurs out there currently doing the same thing or interested in such project?
======
eberkund
Probably pretty valuable which is why Stripe is doing it for their customers:
[https://stripe.com/docs/radar](https://stripe.com/docs/radar)

I am not sure how viable this would be as a standalone product though.

~~~
NgoStudio
Agree, that’s why it must reach beyond online trading activities. One person
can have many cards and emails, but not so many faces or names or real
affiliations, so we’re going to target that. I knew it’s very difficult in the
past but with the current environment, I think it’s doable.

